# Proposed changes for 2015-2016 Migration programme



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Mates,

Just read from DIBP website that there will be some changes on the 2015-2016 immigration program:

Discussion papers

Seems like there will be some criteria proposed to be added for independent skilled migration program which is job offer from Australian company. Some other changes on visa grouping are there as well. Detail is here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/discussion-papers/proposal_paper_dec14.pdf

I believe that the changes would not impact person who already filed the EOI before it's finalised.

Whoever


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess you didn't read the report fully since it says that even if there are any changes to the program, they would still keep points tested visas in one form or another (page 16).


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder if they would put a cap on the introduction of short term mobility visas where no english language skills would be required.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Guess you also dont understand the meaning of the words 'proposed' 'discussion' and 'consultation' either.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

One proposal that caught my attention:

_Putting more emphasis on one's work experience and less on one's age. Or in other words, giving more points for work experience by taking some point away from the age category._

To me, this rings an alarm bell since I am one of those people who has no reportable work experience but I am still in the 'perfect' age group. Purely objectively speaking, this is a reasonable idea. However, from my perspective... I need to start writing the CDR faster, much-much faster.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting, seems like they would add up an extra criteria "job offer" for which you would get some extra points... but then... if you have a job offer you can go through other category. Doesnt make much sense. 

If they take points from age criteria... then its not so good


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh no, it would be horrible if they reduced the age points, as I haven't filed my EOI yet


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*EOI filled .*

Guys , when it will be considered as EOI filled , is it after paying Visa fee , even though some documents are left or is it after visa grant .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

On the page where discussion paper can be found, it says: 

*Phase 3: Implementation

At this phase we will share understanding and raise awareness of the new visa framework. It is likely that a new visa framework will be implemented from 1 July 2016.*


I think it makes sense, to give at least a year notice and raise awarness about up comming changes and implement it in 2016. 

Well, at least it is my hope.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Any idea when the new changes will be announced officially ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen SOL list updated by MID June for last/year before that.


Its a mater of another 28 days for us, so don't rellay care WHEN the NEW changes (IF any) are announced.





micdinesh said:


> Any idea when the new changes will be announced officially ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, mid june - 1st july, only, 4 werk left )))


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, do you guys have any pointers to good website so as to subscribe and get notified of any diac changes.
I know this thread will beat with any such updates , but iam curious to know b4 that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Another source is talking about new programm from 2016. 

*WHAT'S TO COME IN 2015-2016

The Department’s current review into skilled migration and temporary activity visas aims to support Australia’s long-term prosperity by attracting and retaining overseas skilled workers, while developing a new and simplified visa framework which is supportive, flexible and responsive to Australia’s economic needs.

The Department has announced that it will implement the new visa framework, commencing on 1 July 2016.

Australia’s Migration Programme: A Guide to an Ever-Changing Landscape - The Latest Legal Features, Research and Legal Profiles - Who's Who Legal
*
Seems like 2015 changes wont be dramatic.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like there are going to be not so many changes in July 2015. 

Another source:

*The new visa framework will be built upon three underpinning elements; integrity, simplification and flexibility. The implementation of the new framework is not set to commence until 1 July 2016, however a targeted stakeholder engagement will be held in March 2015 to develop the framework further. An implementation paper is also due to be released in August or September 2015 which will provide details on a fully developed visa framework again accompanied by stakeholder engagement. *

Immigration Solutions - Media - Phase Two: Skilled Migration and Temporary Activity Review


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have seen SOL list updated by MID June for last/year before that.
> 
> 
> Its a mater of another 28 days for us, so don't rellay care WHEN the NEW changes (IF any) are announced.


Most likely SOL list might get released before 15 june considering the dates it's released in the last 3 years.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

New panel to tackle issues around Australian visa change


----------



## shuklasr (Nov 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> On the page where discussion paper can be found, it says:
> 
> *Phase 3: Implementation
> 
> ...



Any updates on implementation of new visa framework from 1 July 2016 ????

What will happen to applicants who have lodged the EOI but not being accepted ?


----------

